# Gulf Coast boats



## BIG NICK (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm kinda looking in to getting one just wanted to get some input from some owners, pros and cons. I also wanted to know if they are 100% fiberglass or what they are composed of. Any info would be apprieciated? :texasflag


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2007)

You might shoot the manufacturer an Email with your questions. They are good about getting back with answers.
Very nice boats.
Rick


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I believe they are 100% composite. The only place they put wood is where the pedestal seat bases go for extra support. They are good boat, and are dry rides but pretty rough due to where the center console is located and they hull design.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

BIG NICK said:


> I'm kinda looking in to getting one just wanted to get some input from some owners, pros and cons. I also wanted to know if they are 100% fiberglass or what they are composed of. Any info would be apprieciated? :texasflag


Only potlickers by them boats. lol Just kidding. Can you take me fishing? Ill bring tacos.


----------



## BIG NICK (Jun 17, 2009)

bigbob said:


> Only potlickers by them boats. lol Just kidding. Can you take me fishing? Ill bring tacos.


 no potlickin potlickers on my boat. Tossin them overboard! lol


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

Pretty good boats. Are they the smoothest ride in rough conditions? Oh no but they are mostly dry. They don't run very fast as most tunnels but they can run shallow (6" on plane) and draft in about 7-10". I hear the variside models (23 and 24') handle some rougher conditions a little better than my 22' but they do weigh somewhat more. I can get about 45 mph out of mine with a 200 yamaha. It all comes down to where you will be fishing and how shallow you want to go. If the water is rough to very rough your passengers will not like you very much when you hammer the gas cause they do get bumpy. If you cruise in rough conditions you won't have any problems. The question what kind of fishing do you do and where?


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

i like there new cat hull design


----------



## kingtender (Oct 12, 2005)

Pm SKIPPER G. They will be able to answer any questions. They have the cat hull coming out and a go fast boat. I know various guides that run gulf coast boats down here in corpus. Very stable platforms. One guide is so fond of his he just repowered it after motor failure.


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

The are built in Pasadena on Strawberry between Spencer and Pasadena blvd. Call Susan and ask her for a "tour". She is very friendly and will show you how they are built.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

I have a 20' GC and hate it, I DO NOT like the tunnel in the boat, would have been a good boat without the tunnel. POS in my opinion


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

kcliff said:


> i like there new cat hull design


I saw one at the last boat show. Slick looking hull!


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2007)

Messed up a good Whaler design with that tunnel. 
Rick


Leemo said:


> I have a 20' GC and hate it, I DO NOT like the tunnel in the boat, would have been a good boat without the tunnel. POS in my opinion


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I saw one of the new cats at Boats Etc. in LaPorte a few days ago...slick looking boat.


----------



## Silvermajek (Mar 5, 2008)

I just purchased a 22VS and I love it. The boat offers a lot of room for fishing, storage and sitting. I also really like the oversized console. On a day like yesterday I would have stayed home and not gone fishing with the Majek I recently sold, however with the GC I had no problems and did not get beat to death. Like others mentioned it is not the smoothest riding boat out there nor is it the roughest, it just depends what you want and want to do with the boat. PM me if you have any other questions.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Well, just don't hit or be hit! Here is a 20' HS I had with only 32 hours on it.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Ouch! What did you hit?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Ouch! What did you hit?


I did not hit anything...someone hit it before I got it! Had the transom been wood or even fiberglass it would of survived...the foam the manufactures are using now a days is very brittle and has no give. The black foam that was used in the transom is so hard you cannot hardly break it with a hammer on concrete...so when it is stressed, this is what happens. I put it back with wood and glass.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

They are 2 thin!!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

^ Lets hear the story behind that one!


Been thinking about a 23 vs myself


----------



## cornbread (Aug 20, 2005)

I bought a 22ft low side with a 150 TRP on it last year. So far I love it. It takes the rough water very well although it is a little rough because of how far forward the console is, but it is very dry. Lots of fishing space and easy to get in and out of when wade fishing. I persoanlly like the tunnel design and matched with the TRP the boat will not only run in very skinny water but it will get up in surprisingly shallow water. We were back in the nine mile hole last weekend chasing reds and as long as the boat had about 18 inches or so we were able to get up just fine. I know there are much faster boats, boats that will run much shallower, and boats that are smoother in the rought stuff but for me it is an all around great boat.


----------



## BIG NICK (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone for their input. Getting ready to get something i just want to do some research not like the last time i bought one a 1996 21' Kenner it just couldnt handle the choppy days beat us up pretty bad. I'm looking for a boat that is good for all round conditions not gonna be out on the water everyday (even though i wish i could) just something dependable.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

If you take a look at any of the models with the key-slot transom, do yourself a favor and knock on the extreme rear vertical wall. Not enough material there to mount a wading ladder. Bad design IMO.


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

A gulf coast isnt the smoothest ride. it can be pretty rough.


----------



## cole (Jul 30, 2006)

I had a 22' it was as touhgt as nails, shallow but a little rought in the big chop. If I were you Ide look at there new cat boat it looks pretty good.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Mike and Susie Gilley are stand up folks and build a great boat. Perfect for a family fisherman. All around good boat, good at everything but not great at anything other than a good ride. Call Susie for a tour, you might even see Mike's dad, Micky hanging around singing a tune.


----------



## SKIPPER G (Mar 3, 2008)

*Nick i've sent you a PM*
*I hope I can answer all your question. *


----------



## hockeyref999 (Aug 12, 2005)

redman35 said:


> A gulf coast isnt the smoothest ride. it can be pretty rough.


What redman35 said. I fished in a charity tournament with a guide that had the Gulf Coast 25 footer. It wasn't that windy, but the rough ride nearly knocked my fillings loose. We actually had to get off plane a couple of times because the guides rear cooler almost bounced over the transom into the water. Another guide in a Parker Big Bay 23 cruised by us like we were standing still. I had thought about getting a Gulf Coast because I see a lot of them around, but that cured me.


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

*JH Performance Boats*



BIG NICK said:


> Thanks everyone for their input. Getting ready to get something i just want to do some research not like the last time i bought one a 1996 21' Kenner it just couldnt handle the choppy days beat us up pretty bad. I'm looking for a boat that is good for all round conditions not gonna be out on the water everyday (even though i wish i could) just something dependable.


don't mean to hijack the thread, but look at a JH. you won't be sorry.


----------



## Blue Polaski (Oct 8, 2007)

I have a 20' GC and would not trade it for anything accept a newer Pro model. I love the boat. I was in lower Galveston this past Saturday and it was 2'-3' waves in the bay, which in any boat will be rough. The normal 10mph days are not bad at all, but everyone has a different tolerance for roughness. You will not find a better all around boat when it comes to ride, stability, shallow, and speed. Mine will do 44mph with 60gal of fuel and 3 dudes that weigh 220lbs+ with gear and beer. I would recommend it to anyone and the Gilley's are great folks. Good luck.


----------



## amazon (Dec 12, 2006)

Go down to Palacios and look at a Tran Sport before you pull the trigger. More bang for you buck, and a better designed tunnel, although my next Tran boat will not have a tunnel if I can get him to build it that way.


----------



## SKIPPER G (Mar 3, 2008)

*GC*

We can build any of our Gulf Coast without tunnel, we do have a few out there already like that. We also fill in tunnels on some older GC out there, when they guys were ready to re-power their rigs.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

I've got 2000 model 20 ft. low side which I bought new from Red Wing boat co. I've fished out of many boats since I bought my Gulf Coast and I still prefer the GC. It is a very roomy fishable and comfortable boat.


----------



## SKIPPER G (Mar 3, 2008)

*thanks*

Thanks you Uncle Dave, Hope to see you next year at out 12 annual fishing tournment in the fall of 2010. Going back to the fall months again, its just too windy in May.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Does anyone have any pics of the new cat they can post ????


----------



## SKIPPER G (Mar 3, 2008)

*Bay-Kat*

*Yes go to our web-site www.gulfcoastboats.net and we have some picture posted. If you like you can e-mail me and I'll send more to you.*
*S. Gilley*


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

Best all around boat for down here in Corpus IMO! They dont get enough credit for there shallow capabilities IMO. Now that they have started making more color options they are on my list when I purchase in the fall. The layout, storage etc is excellent.....very roomy and dry!


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

*Skipper*

How does the 20HS perform vs. the 20ls? I'm guessing no difference other than catching wind while drifting, but I've never read anything comparing the two.


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

Same hull just higher sides which adds a couple hundred more lbs to the HS.



Skiff said:


> How does the 20HS perform vs. the 20ls? I'm guessing no difference other than catching wind while drifting, but I've never read anything comparing the two.


----------



## SmackDown73 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a 2009 200 Pro with a 150HO e-tec and I love the boat.Runs about 45 loaded,smooth dry ride,and will run shallow.With the e-tec you better be holding on when you come out of the hole.Good alround boat.I love the rod lockers,and the large front deck with the cooler in the hull.


----------



## GulfCoast 23 FISH ON (May 19, 2009)

I bought a 23ft Pro V.S in April of this year. I have an E-tec 200 H.O that runs about 46 to 49 depends on the water . It has a huge front deck and love the pole storage under it. I have it with a 8ft power pole, 6 inch Bob's jack plate and a 101lb minn kotta / remote. The boat can handle some rough chop easy but planning to get trim tabbs soon as well as a T-Top. If you look at my page on here I have a Picture of it . Worth every penny!


----------

